# code vs standard?



## noidea (Mar 1, 2012)

hey everyone,

im an apprentice just starting to learn about code and standards in trade school.

i kind of understand, but if someone asked me to explain it, i'd have trouble trying to put it into words for them...can someone please explain the difference between a code and a standard? (in apprentice language lol)

thanks in advance


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Codes" are generally a written form. Legalese, usually. A sample is:



> (B) Conductors of the Same Circuit. All conductors of the same circuit and, where used, the grounded conductor and all equipment grounding conductors and bonding conductors shall be contained within the same raceway, auxiliary gutter, cable tray, cablebus assembly, trench, cable, or cord, unless otherwise permitted in accordance with 300.3(B)(1) through (B)(4).


"Standards" are normal and accepted ways of doing things. Sample:



> We typically use nail-on boxes plastic boxes for wiring houses."


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gotten from Here



> National Electrical Code®
> 
> *The National Electrical Code (NEC)*, sponsored by the National Fire Protection Association, protects the public by establishing requirements for electrical wiring and equipment in virtually all buildings.
> 
> ...


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

You might want to think of it this way. The code is the minimum you have to do to get something passed, the standard is the minimum you are willing to do before allowing someone to pass it.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Code vs Standard*

A "CODE" is typically an adopted law, and is enforced by the authority having jurisdiction (AHJ). 

NFPA70 NEC is a CODE adopted by most municipalities. The AHJ may prevent occupancy if he/she deems installation does not meet CODE.

A "Standard" also known as "Consensus Standard" is typically written by OEMs, and peer groups of affected parties. A Standard is not rigidly enforced or policed at time of installation, and some leeway is accepted based on your integrity, and "risk assesment" of the installation.

HOWEVER, if you deviate from consesus standards, and at a later date, an injury, or death occurs, there may be litigation. The lawyers will summon "experts" and ask why deviations from known consensus standards were made.


----------

